# bottles from lake huron



## moparman (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi all been busy haven't had much time but this weekend me and the wife went garage sale along beautiful lake huron its a 4th annual event that goes for 200 miles well I found one lady and her hubby dive for bottles they dont keep them she was selling them so I bought all she had and I gave her my number she told me her friend has allot more some of the milks cant find much about I am going to clean them up some wiskey too and other any info I know you guys know allot thanks


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 13, 2006)

Moparman Good luck with those finds.  Seems like you have a great lead.
 Ben


----------



## moparman (Aug 13, 2006)

I finally did it put some pictures on I think I get it I have more to put up


----------



## moparman (Aug 13, 2006)

more pictures


----------



## moparman (Aug 13, 2006)

more from different side


----------



## Bixel (Aug 13, 2006)

Any Ontario bottles in there....? If so, I would be interested.


----------



## moparman (Aug 13, 2006)

I know one is a canada dry I havent looked at them all but I will most of the milks are from detroit some I have never heard of I will list them after I clean them


----------



## moparman (Aug 13, 2006)

here is some of the milks names parkview dairy, jersey creamery co. detroit, bordens, gabels creamery this one is very small and heavy hard to read its elcing or ebling golden new jersey milk and associated milk dealers incorporated I have no clue the age or value there is more but theies are the first I tried to clean let me know what you think.
 Bill


----------



## capsoda (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Bill, Is that a green pint wiskey with a shotglass top.


----------



## moparman (Aug 13, 2006)

yes it looks like that its a mohawk has a indian on the bottle do you know anything about it thanks capsoda


----------



## capsoda (Aug 13, 2006)

Can you post a close up of it.


----------



## moparman (Aug 13, 2006)

I have been trying to clean all the bottles what a task some neat bottles here are some close ups


----------



## moparman (Aug 13, 2006)

here is another


----------



## moparman (Aug 13, 2006)

bottom


----------



## DIGGER DAVE (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks like a nice array of items. Those sodas and the odd shaped cobalts are interesting. Get them cleaned up and see what you got ! How much for the lot?


----------



## capsoda (Aug 13, 2006)

Don't know the brand but it is a very nice bottle and good to see the shot glass top.


----------



## moparman (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks digger dave I bought them all for $20.00 and she says they have allot more cant wait


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2006)

oh my............ amazing that is so freakin nice mike


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2006)

hey mopar man, heres one for ya, how about a 68 dodge coronet super bee, all stock with the factory hemi, with the thin tires and dog dish caps mmmmmmmmmm mike


----------



## moparman (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey madman sounds like a nice car would love to see a picture is it yours?


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 15, 2006)

hi bill, looks like you got one fantastic deal there.  good luck cleaning.  rhona


----------



## madman (Aug 15, 2006)

no its not mine ill get the pix though going to tenn this weekend mike


----------



## moparman (Aug 15, 2006)

hey mike what part of tenn I going on labor day weekend going to dig my great great gandfathers farm in cookville do you know were its at?here is a picture of my sons and nephew last year on the family cemetery it date to the 1700's


----------



## madman (Aug 17, 2006)

hey mopar im going to knoxville not sure where that is yet!!! mike


----------

